# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم China King Box  China King Box V1.34

## gsm_bouali

China King Box V1.34 Update 
1、SPD add 6820/8810 format support.
2、SPD add Automatic identification of 6530 double character support.
3、Mstar adjust Write 8532 b2 character.   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

